# Belly binding prior to labor?



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

I've been having contractions 7-10 minutes apart and really intense prodromal labor for a couple weeks now. I'm around 4-5 cms. I've had two singletons and two sets of twins. My midwife suggested lining up the baby and binding since he/she seems to have way too much room and my uterus is tilting forward a bit. She thinks it may be helpful to keep him/her in a better position for labor. Has anyone tried this? Do you have any tips or know of a good website that could maybe show some pictures? I get the concept and she demonstrated while she was here but now I'm bumbling along trying to get situated.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

No clue, but I wonder if it would have helped in my labor with DS. My abs are still split (not bad enough that they would do surgery but...) from my pregnancy with him. And my labor never really got regular the whole time, and when I got in the tub my belly would sorta float up and my contractions would slow down. I also had prodromal labor for like a month before "real" labor. It could really be worth it.








:


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay, I did it and he was born THAT NIGHT. Of course, I can't prove it was the binding that did it, but it seemed like once he was in place he got down to work.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisa_nc* 
Okay, I did it and he was born THAT NIGHT. Of course, I can't prove it was the binding that did it, but it seemed like once he was in place he got down to work.

Wow! Awesome... what did you use for the binding? Are you doing postpartum binding, too?

Congratulations







:


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

i just used my baby wrap to bind. I didn't do PP binding. I meant to, but, uh...good intentions and all.


----------



## murphysaangel (Feb 8, 2008)

I used a maternity support belt - it was way more comfortable IMO than tying myself up. I had the same thing - a lot of water and room for my LO to move around, and a very low-lying belly. My mw suggested binding to help get the baby in a better position. I think it would have worked, though I had other things working against me so it didn't help in my case. I bought mine at a medical supply store and only used it one day. For pp, I bought an abdominal binder from the same place, but if I had known they'd give me one at the hospital (which they did, since mine was too small right after birth), I'd have saved my $$.


----------



## Gremco (Nov 2, 2006)

My midwife had me bind starting at about 34 weeks. My baby wouldn't stay head down, and the binding did help. She actually gave me a support belt that had three sections, and was like what they give out after tummy tucks. Two sections went over the stomach, and one went under to support my hips.


----------

